# Dive light.



## CajunConnection (Aug 14, 2013)

Recommendations for a good dive light. Nothing real big and reasonably priced. Thanks


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

what ya looking to do with it? Night dive? Video or just browsing around the bottom looking for stuff in dark holes?

For me, I like the small compact ones that fit virtually anywhere 

go to ebay and type in "dive light 220 lumens" (pretty bright for a good compact and you'll get lots of hits). 

one of my favorites is an "Intova 220 Lumens"

its' aircraft grade aluminum and it has a magnetic slide switch, only thing is keep it off the bottom around iron wrecks (Barges, tanks and the likes) it'll fill up with rust powder and make the switch a bugger to slide.

you can cut a sleeve out of a rubber tube like a small bicycle innertube and slip it over the switch to prevent that but it does add challenges to turning it on or off on the fly underwater


----------



## CajunConnection (Aug 14, 2013)

No night dive for me. Just want to be able to look around holes, pipes etc. fairly new to diving, dove the phillips and bridge rubble a few weeks ago, visibility was not great. Buddy had a light and it helped so I'm looking to get one.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

If yoiu can handle 50-60 bucks you'd probably be happy with the intova. I saw some cheaper 220 Lumen liights on EBAY that I'm thinking about trying myself. fo what you want, I'd stay away from the wide angle lenses


----------

